# GSDs take over the beach! (photo dump)



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We had a GSDs meetup at Fort Funston in San Francisco yesterday with some old friends and a couple of new friends from the board! Perfect weather, it's often cool and foggy on the coast in the summer, but we had clear blue skies and while it was not warm, it wasn't cold either. A total of 12 dogs - 11 GSDs and a Borzoi. A bunch of us took pictures, here are some of mine and I hope some other people join in and post their pictures too. 

Heading towards the beach



















Keefer & Halo are impatient to get to the water, but they wait for their slow humans to catch up










Keefer digs in the sand










Keefer & Halo










Diane with Molly in the foreground










Samuel, Calone, and Richard with Keefer, Halo, and Siena










Gretchen and her daughter with Molly










Calone and Samuel with Kayla and Tilden










Keefer bodysurfs the waves










Halo loves her Orbee ball










Lancer waits for the ball to be thrown










Tom with half the crew of doggers










Keefer & Halo, Juli, and I think that's Lancer in the backround










Keefer & Halo tug with Orbee (please ignore Halo's enormous hot spot!)










Richard, Diana, & Samuel with Siena










This French Bulldog decided he was a big dog too!










Richard takes some candid shots of the group










Intense Halo










Vaughn and Diane with Molly and Tilden - Diana, Karin, and Dave are in the backround. The guy in the grey sweatshirt owns the French Bulldog










Diana with Jake, Siena, and Tilden










Juli steals the Orbee ball










Who needs a leash?










Richard uses a tennis ball lure to get a shot of Keefer & Siena










Siena


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

One of the 2 Mollys










Benny










Samuel throws the ball for Kayla, Lancer, Tilden, and Heidi - the warmup










And the pitch!



















Samuel with Kayla & Lancer










Benny & Jake










Halo stares down Keefer in an attempt to intimidate him into giving her the ball



















The other Molly










Tilden with Halo










Tilden










Halo & Keefer swim in the ocean










Uh, oh - watch out for the wave!!! 



















Kayla waits for the ball, with Lancer in the backround










Siena










Samuel with Kayla, Lancer, and Keefer, who sucks up to anyone with a Chuckit, even if it's empty










I was only able to get 10 of the 12 dogs in the same shot


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*That is the most unusual white GSD I've ever seen, in the middle *


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great shots!! ... looks like good time had by all


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Looks like y'all had a great time! I am planning on taking a trip to the dog beach Santa Cruz soon. I hope my pups like it as much as these did!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rorie and Anja would love to be California girls-beautifulpics-and dogs


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

We went to the beach yesterday! I only wish we had as many shepherds there as you did! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are GREAT shots!! Looks like such a fun time!! I'm so jealous--I can't wait until we take Rocket to the ocean next month!! 

I love the pics of Keef in the ocean and the Intense Halo one...so gorgeous.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great photos and it looks like everyone had a great time! 

P.S. I love your dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Love seeing all these dogs together and playing so nicely


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Makes me want to take Scarlett to the beach next week. I am off Tuesday. I have no idea what she will make of the ocean. She already won't go near a pond or a pool. (She says it's too much like a bath.  )


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A couple more, courtesy of Siena's Dad:

Keefer :wub:










A shot of all 12 dogs










And then a really cool gif of the dogs being released at the end


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone, it was a terrific day!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Jim did not get many pictures but here are a few.
He was able to get all 12 too.

It was a perfect day!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Mrs. Ashley said:


> Looks like y'all had a great time! I am planning on taking a trip to the dog beach Santa Cruz soon. I hope my pups like it as much as these did!


The dog beach in Santa Cruz, Its Beach - has been taken over by the state, has required a leash. Although many people do not observe the laws. Going a bit north on West Cliff there is a very tiny, rocky beach full of seaweed where you can go off leash. All beaches, except Capitola allow dogs, but leashed. Probably the best beach to go off leash is south of Rio Del Mar, towards La Selva Beach. It's very wide and roomy.

I would say if you want a good off-leash experience for your dog, either go to Carmel City Beach or where we went yesterday, Ft Funston. One member recommended the beach at Davenport, about 15 miles n/o Santa Cruz on Hwy1.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow wow wow! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Really enjoyed looking at your pictures. What a great day - how nice it is to see all the dogs together. :wub:
________
Sue


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

A beautiful day at Fort Funston beach.

Here are some more pictures in no particular order.

After all the beach play Miss Molly pulled me up the hill, by her neck, and out of there. What was that 1000 feet up? I thought I was back in basic training at Fort Ord, not Funston.
I'm glad she's so young and strong, I'd still be climbing if it weren't for her, ha.
When we got in the car on the road home she crashed out completely zonked.
Then later we crashed out too.



















































Thanks for a real great time Debbie, doggie kisses!
_signed Miss Molly_.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pics! Fodder was actually the organizer but she's not active on the board anymore so she asked if I'd put up a thread for her. She has a knack for picking a day with nice weather and she did not disappoint.

It was great to meet you guys and Molly, glad you all had a good time! Yeah - that climb up from the beach is pretty brutal, but it's worth it.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, what fun! Thank you all for the pics...

I see Mr. Keefer has a bit of gray!! :wub:

And who was that crouched down in the gif, behind
the release?

What a good time and a good group!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great pics.I love the one with the little Frenchie in it.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

"WOW", that was fun, loved to see the joy on the dogs faces, thanks for sharing


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics of the beautiful dogs having fun and romping in the surf. :wub:


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> The dog beach in Santa Cruz, Its Beach - has been taken over by the state, has required a leash. Although many people do not observe the laws. Going a bit north on West Cliff there is a very tiny, rocky beach full of seaweed where you can go off leash. All beaches, except Capitola allow dogs, but leashed. Probably the best beach to go off leash is south of Rio Del Mar, towards La Selva Beach. It's very wide and roomy.
> 
> I would say if you want a good off-leash experience for your dog, either go to Carmel City Beach or where we went yesterday, Ft Funston. One member recommended the beach at Davenport, about 15 miles n/o Santa Cruz on Hwy1.


Thanks for the info. My pup won't be off leash for a long time, but my older dog does really well off leash. I think we are going to go to the beach by the boardwalk and keep them both on leash.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a amazing pictures!!!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome! The last picture blew me away. The entire scenery and event was beautiful and fun. I wish I lived in that area.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

valb said:


> And who was that crouched down in the gif, behind
> the release?


That would be Miss Molly's human, Diane.

Holding her in place by her tail, haha. 
She (Miss Molly) knows how to stay put but wasn't cooperating well enough right then for Miss Diane.
She (Miss Molly) can be a bit independent, probably because we give her a lot of (too much) free reign.

In this one she's (Miss Molly) down without the tail lock hold. But in pre-launch position for sure. 
That's her front and center. Good girl, down, stay!, wait! Darn-it!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some more pictures! We had such a nice time. The weather was perfect and all of the dogs (and people) enjoyed themselves. Heidi was so happy, running around and chasing the dogs who were chasing the balls. She was having such a good time that she didn't keep tabs on me like she normally does, and she even got in the water!

Big thanks to Calone and Debbie for organizing this fun outing!

The excitement of finally getting down to the water!



















And Heidi got really wet right away!










Lots of people and dogs! Tilden is springing into action!










A little French Bulldog couldn't resist chasing after Halo and pretending he was one of the big dogs:


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Molly had fun digging a hole:










Tilden and Heidi:










Keefer and Heidi:










Benny, Siena, and Molly:










One of many attempts at the group shot:










Jake tries to blend in:










Miss Molly on patrol:










Samuel and Kayla:










The long walk back up to the top:










A gorgeous day, weather, and view:



















Dave and Heidi:










What's going on over there?










Heidi, tired but very happy:










Pooped out at the end of the day:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

How wonderful!!! Thanks for sharing your awesome day with us.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Keefer bodysurfs the waves


Landshark turned real shark. "You're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

*more photos from a great day*

more photos from a great day


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gosh!!!! I wish we had cooool beach like that......I bet all had great time. 

Any water (lakes) we have here in North Texas, is already in the upper 80's and air temperature is hitting 104.....not much fun.

Maggie, does enjoy our pool.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks for adding your pictures Karin, Vaughn, and Gretchen! Your shots really show the beauty of the scenery and the gorgeous weather.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KennyFrench said:


> Landshark turned real shark. "You're gonna need a bigger boat."


:spittingcoffee: *cue Jaws music* 

He is totally comfortable riding the waves! Actually both my dogs are much better swimmers than I am.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

It was a beautiful day and I am still thinking about it! We had GSD's from German Show lines, Working lines, American Lines, German Show Line/Working Cross and Rescues and each were so unique and beautiful and so are their humans. 

DH's Borzoi who we have had since he was 11 months plays rough like a GSD. We will be in deep doo doo if we ever go to a Borzoi meet up!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Debbieg said:


> DH's Borzoi who we have had since he was 11 months plays rough like a GSD. We will be in deep doo doo if we ever go to a Borzoi meet up!


:rofl: Picked up some bad habits? Herding breeds do have a play style that can be intimidating to other dogs.


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow guys that looks like SO much fun! I wish I had the time to organise something like that!!


----------

